# Suffolk Enterprise



## stphilbert (Aug 3, 2013)

Morning
I am looking for photos of the 'Suffolk Enterprise' a trawler out of Lowestoft and any information on it's chief engineer Peter Carr. Any help would be much appreciated.
many thanks


----------



## Robert Durrant (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi Stphilbert,
Suffolk Enterprise started life as Boston Vanguard fishing from Grimsby and later sold to France.Bought by Small & Co(Lowrstoft)Ltd.,in 1967 renamed Suffolk Enterprise.Ended her career owned by Colne Fishing Group in Lowestoft as St.James firstly trawling and then safety standby vessel.
I didnot know Peter Carr personally but knew of him,was a shipmate of my father.Peter died a few years back.
Have you asked for this information before?Seem to remember replying to a similar question perhaps on another site.
I can give you further details,dates etc.,about Suffolk Enterprise if you want.
Regards,
Bob.


----------

